
Ask HN: How to get clients as a team? - epimetheus2
Hi there,<p>me and my friends started a small company where we focus on creating (mostly) backend services (as we all have rich experience with that).<p>We would like to find a startup or some comapny that would be interested in hiring such team - basically team that can deliver for them implementation of their ideas. How common is such scenario? What would be the best route? We don&#x27;t even know where to start... can anyone share their experiences?
======
samstave
Do you have a portfolio of what you have built?

You can apply to some of the HN: Whos Hiring companies - I have seen people
respond to ads on those threads as teams.

Where are you based? You don't sound like you're based in the US.

Do you have a consulting page setup, detailing skills and experience?

